# Hey Everybody!



## BiGGinZ (Jan 1, 2007)

New to this forum. Just wanted to stop by and say hey. I love mma. I hope to fight one day but just taking one step at a time.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 1, 2007)

stickarts said:


> Welcome to MT!




Thanks. This is by far the biggest, most well rounded MA forum I have found so far. Just looking to get into some martial arts right now so I think it will be good for me to look around and read a lot.

BiGGinZ


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jan 1, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay and enjoy the search engine provided... there's something for every Martial Artist here!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## DMartialArtist (Jan 3, 2007)

welcome to MT I'm new to just started a few days agao


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome, I am linked to you on MyMMAspace.

Glad to have you.


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2007)

Greeting, BGZ, welcome to the boardit's good to have you with us, and I hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Welcome, I am linked to you on MyMMAspace.
> 
> Glad to have you.



Everyone is linked to me!!! muhahaha j/k. Glad to be here. I have learned a lot about some MA I have never even heard of before which is great. It makes it so I can truely see what I want to take.


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 3, 2007)

welcome


----------



## BigKiai (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys are great 


Question - I'm looking to find the contact info for the Ronin Brand Uniform Company - not the info for a dealer - but for the company directly. Does anyone have any leads? I tried searching online and found nothing.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy


----------

